
Cafe overwhelmed with customers after it is accidentally awarded a Michelin star - adamnemecek
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/18/workmens-cafe-overwhelmed-customers-accidentally-given-michelin/
======
anfractuosity
Thought this was really interesting too -
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/asia/singapor...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/asia/singapore/articles/singapore-
street-food-stalls-get-michelin-star/)

"The Michelin-star stalls do not come with Michelin-star prices (at least not
yet). The 51-year-old Chan, who serves 150 portions of his signature chicken
rice dish each lunchtime for around £1.40 a go"

~~~
lukasm
I've been there. Waited almost an hour in the queue - not worth it.

~~~
contingencies
Singapore ( _the most boring place in Asia... except Korea_ ) is perennially
trying to pretend it has an endemic culinary capacity (hint: the locals do
truly believe it). The reality is that Bangkok or even Penang (a far tinier
and earlier colonial island in Malaysia) are way better. If you want real
Chinese, come to China. There are 100 places in every major city with
faultless single-cuisine menus served by career specialist chefs.

------
__s
Reminds me of a CBC parody-news story:
[http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/manitoba-gas-station-
beco...](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/manitoba-gas-station-becomes-
canada-s-first-ever-michelin-star-restaurant-satire-1.3844845)

~~~
mabbo
That show is incredible. They have the exact tone and delivery of the rest of
the CBC, and their satire is just close enough to reality that you believe it.

The first time I discovered it, I was on a road trip and flipped on the ol'
Ceeb to pass the time. I spent the next 20 minutes screaming "WHAT?" at the
radio.

------
EternalData
It makes you think of the power of brands to coordinate human activity.

------
gaspoweredcat
hmmm lasagna or cow brains? think id rather visit the cheapo cafe

~~~
jes5199
the dining habits of the wealthy are bewildering to me

~~~
caycep
i half suspect back in the day, the less well-off ate the brains as to not
waste any part of the cow, whereas the wealthy enjoyed lasagna...this is kind
of like a sinusoidal curve

~~~
prodigal_erik
Sounds like lobster meat. Servants used to insist they wouldn't have to eat it
more than twice per week, and prisoners complained about it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster#History)

------
skyisblue
There's a reputable travel and food guide in australia called agfg (australian
good food guide) who charge $100/month for restaurants to be 'featured' on
their websites. They will write a review of the restaurant without ever
stepping foot within the restaurant and without trying the food. Featured
listings are not labeled as 'paid' or 'sponsored'.

~~~
dripton
The word "reputable" does not match the rest of your post.

~~~
skyisblue
Sorry forgot to add quotes on "reputable"

------
nbrempel
I love the good nature of everyone involved in the mixup!

------
SSLy
This is a peek into how important will be reputation systems in the future.

~~~
zepto
Why in the future and not now?

------
EwanG
Meta - Loading the page with an UO on brings up a fully blocking component to
show you how to turn off your ad blocker. Adding a filter to block that
component puts it out of the way, but then disables navigation with the mouse
(although you can select the title and then move down the page using the
keyboard). Tried turning off UO and the page was a mess (autoplaying video and
more). Is there a way to kill the ads without losing the scroll? Is there a
way to convince the Telegraph to have a cleaner site that might encourage me
to not use UO?

~~~
seszett
Is "UO" uBlock Origin?

Using Ghostery, the page works fine and shows no ad.

------
taymba
I wonder if this story will drive anywhere near the interest.

------
coldcode
A positive story about fake news for once! I too would prefer the local eatery
to the fancy one. People who love to cook and do it to provide people with a
decent meal should be rewarded.

~~~
lappa
Are you implying that chefs at fancy restaurants don't love to cook?

~~~
lmm
Fanciness involves a lot of things, some of them tradeoffs. I like the whole
white-tablecloth experience, but I suspect it's not where a chef who wanted to
focus singlemindedly on cooking to the exclusion of all else would end up.

~~~
Beltiras
It is the height of their craft nonetheless, if not for anything but having
more money for ingredients. All the great chefs say that a great meal starts
with selecting the best ingredients for it. You can be the best chef of the
world but unable to do baked beans and cheese justice, if that is all you have
access to.

